# 8 week old puppy :(



## lifeaftercudi (Nov 7, 2010)

i have a male black/tan 8 week old puppy . I recently got him on thursday. The breeder gave me a dewormer that i had to use for 3days(today finished). She gave me Albon pills though . ( im completely new at this, first puppy) I wasnt satisfied with what i was told "the puppy will undergo stress so this clears bacteria" . I have enough knowledge to know that if she gave me those little pills to give him its because he NEEDS them medically, So i did my research. I contacted her ASAP when i read why the medication is taken and she told me he has Coccidia.  Im a bit disappointed she didnt tell me that from the beginning. I';m so afraid i love this little guy so much. He's active, run plays jumps. He's eating dry kibble (pedigree for puppies). Yesterday he didnt POOP until 10PM and then again at 4AM. I did notice his poop was hard and he was struggling so def. it is constipation. (this is where i get confused. when researching coccidia it says symptoms are diarrhea and he doesnt have diarrhea but the opposite ) I was told when this happens i can add a bit of milk to his water so he can loosen up. it worked . Ahh his nose. sometimes its dry, other times is a bit wet. Is it true dry noses means unhealthy pup? If anyone can answer all these questions please do so. Im new to this and i Love my little guy ! I dont want anything horrible to happen.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi and :welcome:

I am so sorry to hear about starting off with a ailment to treat  that really sucks and your breeder should've fully disclosed everything to you.

If I were you, I"d make an appt with the vet asap and get him evaluated, since you breeder may be assuming he has something and treating him with another dog's medicine (you never know!!! Especially, if he isn't showing symptoms)

I'm not too familiar with the condition, I'd push water...encourage it, or feed him some wet food to loosen the stools, serious constipation can be just as painful for them (I know it is for my girl)

My husband is a believer of that old' wives tale about dry noses, and I suppose it may be a symptom of dehydration, perhaps that is where the saying came from.

He is so very cute!! I can see why you are smitten  Stick around and ask any questions you need to, we are here to help

:grouphug:
Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree with Kara. I would take the puppy to the vet. It's always a good idea, and it was mandated by my contract with my breeder, to go to the vet within a day or two to make sure he's healthy. Don't make yourself crazy about what you've read but let a professional tell you what's going on with him and what you can expect. I know it's hard not to worry, especially when it's all new to you.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats on your new pup and welcome. You really should take him to a vet in your area. Coccida is very common in dogs in a shelter environment, dogs in puppy mills and dogs bought in pet stores. It is very important you take your puppy to the vet. You really need to have your puppy checked over and establish a releationship with vet for his future. Since this is your first puppy you may have been to excited or just trusted the breeder. I take all new dogs to the vet within a few days and most breeding contracts state you should. He is so cute, best of luck and we look forward to seeing more pictures of him.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree with all the above but wanted to welcome you to the forum! Your little guy looks adorable - it's no wonder you fell in love with him!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Yep, have him checked out. It's always a good thing to do anyway.


----------



## lifeaftercudi (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys!! O god I spent so much on him too! 1800 to a personal breeder upstate,new york. I wanted to avoid all puppymills and petshops and now my poor little one is infected. I made an appointment. He ate more today and he drank lots of water and he pooped a couple times. Relief but I'm still taking him. I don't know if its because I come from work but when I go to him he feels so warm I get paranoid thinking he got a fever but my brother who sstays all day says he isn't. Maybe I'm over worried. I just want him to grow up into a healthy young doggy


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

You might try to give him some Pure Pumpkin, just one to two teaspoon full once a day, it will help him not be constipated as well as if he gets the runs it will help to solidify it.

It is true that a puppy/dog can get Coccidia or Giardia from the stress of changing to new home or from something traumatic. But if you were not seeing the symptoms from the beginning I wonder why the breeder would be treating him for that. I am sorry that the breeder was not up front about the fact either.

I would agree to have him checked out by your vet.

Good luck with you little guy, he is cute


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking, where did you get him? Not the breeder, but what town. I'm curious since I'm in Upstate New York.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum and congratulations on your new puppy. First of all, don't panic.  Sometime it is not uncommon for puppies to get coccidia from the stress of being in new situation. I would also recommend that you bring a stool sample to your vet when you bring you little guy for his check up. 

Good luck.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*coccidia*

Hi your new pup is so cute.
I had the same experience with Maddie. When we went to pick her up at 8weeks another puppy had bad diarrhea. It should have been a red flag but I was so excited to get her I did not think much of it. we signed our contract and had 48 hr to get her vet checked. It was a Saturday and Mon was a holiday.
on Monday Maddie started getting bad diarrhea I called the breeder and did not get any answers why. We took a stool sample to our vet on Tuesday and she had coccidia. I called my breeder because I was concerned about all the other puppys. To make a long story short I latter found they had lied to me and knew that the other puppy was sick with the same thing. An email about paying for the medication and telling me how clean they keep the kennel bla bla bla. Then stated how expensive it was on a sunday to take the sick puppy to a different vet . So they knew on Sunday about the coccidia.
I have not trusted them scene. 
The good news is that it is treatable and I think she took the medication for a week. She had normal poops withen a day or so. 
I am done trying to contact them about problems we have had with Maddies health I have no Idea if she came from a puppy mill. I never asked to see the kennel A barn in back of the house. I thought they had two females and one male . I looked in the paper and they are advertising a Havanese mix and another litter of akc Havanese . So now I know they have atleast 3 females.


----------



## lifeaftercudi (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok, Update. He's pooping more now. Sometimes its hard and sometimes its regular poop. How can you tell if pup has a fever? I just went to her website and saw that she has another set of pups 11/12 :suspicious: :fear: ..Which is probably why she was going to give him to me around thanksgiving and suddenly changed her mind. @Suzi, you're post reminded me .. I did remember one of the pups in the play pen with diarrhea  ! Today is sunday, the vet is closed. However I went to the website and made an appointment now im just waiting for a reply. 



The breeder is from Saugerties,NY.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

First of all, I'm glad that your puppy seems to be better. While it it not a good thing, pups sometimes have coccidia and/or giardia and need to be wormed. Your breeder should have told you up front. 

Secondly, I am surprised that you were able to bring your pup home at only 8 weeks of age. Most responsible breeders would not release a Havvy pup until at least 10 weeks of age because they want to make sure the pup is beginning potty training, has as much time with its dam as possible to learn from her (like no nipping, for instance), to be well-socialized and to be checked for parasites so they can be treated. 

I wish you the best with your puppy - who I'm sure will be your best friend! Glad you are taking care of him.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Pattie said:


> First of all, I'm glad that your puppy seems to be better. While it it not a good thing, pups sometimes have coccidia and/or giardia and need to be wormed. Your breeder should have told you up front.
> 
> Secondly, I am surprised that you were able to bring your pup home at only 8 weeks of age. Most responsible breeders would not release a Havvy pup until at least 10 weeks of age because they want to make sure the pup is beginning potty training, has as much time with its dam as possible to learn from her (like no nipping, for instance), to be well-socialized and to be checked for parasites so they can be treated.
> 
> I wish you the best with your puppy - who I'm sure will be your best friend! Glad you are taking care of him.


Pattie ,I can't say I agree with this statement about the age thing. Every breeder might have their own recommendations. Many of us have got our dogs at eight weeks of age, me being one of them. I 'm not going to get into the technical stuff , but for most dogs it is recommended by many behavioral experts that eight weeks is the ideal time to send them to the new home. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/when-get-puppy There will always be caveats. And there will always be different opinions. But I think this statement is misleading.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Dave,

Dave, I stick by my statements. As you've said, there will always be differing opinions. I'm not talking about "most dogs" in general. I am talking about Havanese. While some behaviourists may say that 8 weeks is the time to send pups home, I simply don't espouse that notion. I don't believe that my statements are misleading in the least, just as you may believe that an 8-week old Havanese pup may thrive in a new home. To each his own.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Pattie said:


> Dave,
> 
> Dave, I stick by my statements. As you've said, there will always be differing opinions. I'm not talking about "most dogs" in general. I am talking about Havanese. While some behaviourists may say that 8 weeks is the time to send pups home, I simply don't espouse that notion. I don't believe that my statements are misleading in the least, just as you may believe that an 8-week old Havanese pup may thrive in a new home. To each his own.


You're right , to each they're own. Perhaps "misleading" wasn't the correct word. But to say that it is irresponabible for a breeder to send a puppy to a new home at eight weeks in not correct either. I tend to believe in the science behind these studies. And my breeder is not irresponsible, quite the opposite.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

how is you puppy doing today?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie Puff had coccidia when I took her home. The breeder (who was wonderful) disclosed everything and was taking very good care of her. I went to many of the vet appts with her, which i thought was great. She's just fine now. It will pass, but the vet needs to definitely be involved and evaluate the situation. Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## puppyinmyyard (Aug 24, 2010)

When I got my puppy, Chloe, the breeder gave me Albon to give her as a precaution. She said she did have a dog who did had Coccidia and explained it to me. I took the puppy to my vet for an introductory visit and for her next set of shots and the vet said she looked healthy. I understand being upset that the breeder didn't explain what the Albon was for. I have to say I was even a little hesitant when the breeder told me. But my vet said the fact that the breeder knew about the Coccidia, was treating it, and told me about it, was a sign of a good breeder


----------



## Pancake (Oct 20, 2010)

The same thing happened to us with our sweet boy! I did have it in my contract with our breeder to see a vet within 72 hours. I was also given albon when we got him for the same reason. That the transistion can be stressful and cause a upset stomach... The vet thought this was very strange as do most that I have told this to. It makes me sad because it has me doubting our breeder. Our little guy ended up with giardia which only showed up after the second fecal test...


----------

